# Hanes Soft Link shirts gone!!! Alternatives??!!



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

Anybody know of any good sublimation shirt alternatives to Hanes Soft Link t-shirts.

I love those shirts and they print excellent for sublimation.

I tried Vapor Apparel but the shirts are thin and you can see through them slightly. Not good for the ladies.

Unfortunately I have exhausted all my resources for Hanes Soft Link shirts and cannot find them anymore.

Any leads or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Ken


----------



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.....I'll look into those.

Are they 100% polyester for sublimation printing? I am doing sublimation printing on them.


----------



## Luclaval (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a bunch, brand new in cases that I've had in my shop for years. 928-892-9311


----------



## ekostelnik (Apr 19, 2014)

Luclaval said:


> I have a bunch, brand new in cases that I've had in my shop for years. 928-892-9311


Can you let me know the sizes, how many, price and shipping?
Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For those new in the biz, Hanes SoftLink were great for sublimation as they were cotton on the inside and polyester exterior. I believe they went out production a few years ago


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
You might want to checkout a 100% polyester t-shirt from Jerzees, style # 21MR, it is a Great T-Shirt for doing all over Dye Sub Printing, it 5.3 oz, and feels like Cotton.

Good Luck, Ace


----------



## MattWSS (Jul 10, 2014)

I have 8 boxes of the Hanes Soft Link shirts that I would like to get rid of. I have sizes from Youth XS - 3XL It's about 500 shirts or so. If anyone is anyone interested in them let me know. Thanks


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

What would be the price and where are you located?


----------



## criaturadelocks (Jul 6, 2017)

MattWSS said:


> I have 8 boxes of the Hanes Soft Link shirts that I would like to get rid of. I have sizes from Youth XS - 3XL It's about 500 shirts or so. If anyone is anyone interested in them let me know. Thanks


I would like to try it out. Where do i buy?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Kenia,

those type of t shirts has been discontinued for years!


----------



## MattWSS (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think I'm suppose to put a link to eBay on here but I put them up for sale in eBay last night. If you have any other questions you can message me. Thanks.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, good luck with your action... in your description you don't show qty sizes, I won't like to get 100s of one or two unpopular sizes


----------



## MattWSS (Jul 10, 2014)

There is not an abundance of one or two sizes there are some of all sizes. 
Thanks


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

If I don't know the exact qty of every size I won't even look again your action.


----------

